# Need Suggestion for buying 40-43" TV (Urgent.. will be buying in next 2 days)



## NETBOY (Aug 16, 2015)

1. Budget?
45k 

2. Display type and size?
IPS (Full-HD), 40-42 inches or larger

3. Primary use of Tv/monitor?
TV channels.

4. Ports Required?
2x HDMI, 1 USB

5. Preferred choice of brand?
LG ..etc

6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?
LG 42LB5610 (Need to know about 2015 models also)


----------



## Minion (Aug 18, 2015)

Get Philips 42PFL4150/V7 
You can get it for 33k.


----------



## bibinjohn (Aug 20, 2015)

LG 42LB5610 is a very good tv read the review. *www.digit.in/forum/tvs-monitors/187711-lg-42lb5610-full-hd-led-tv-review.html

LG 42LB5610 106 cm Full HD LED TV: Amazon.in: Electronics

also i read in amazon reviews that LG service person charged around 4000rs for installation and also ask details about warranty if ur buying online seller.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 21, 2015)

Minion said:


> Get Philips 42PFL4150/V7
> You can get it for 33k.



+1 for this model. 
If budget is not an issue then do check out *Panasonic IPS Televisions*.

For me when I was comparing 32 inches HD ready models LG IPS panels were bit darker when viewed from an angle but found no such issues with Panasonic Super bright IPS panels.

TH-42CS510D LED LCD TV - Panasonic India

TH-42C410D LED LCD TV - Panasonic India

Normal Television viewing [SD Channels] will be more fuzzy on Full HD 40 + inches. For my eyesight Philips 5000 series 40 PFL5059/V7 performed slightly better in SD Channels.




Just my few Cents.....

IMO you will not find IPS panels in 40inches.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 21, 2015)

Get this Philips 42PFL4150/V7 and enjoy.


----------

